# will it fit: tires 245/45/17 RE01R on a STOCK Audit TT Q (stock fat five wheels)



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

will it fit: tires 245/45/17 RE01R on a STOCK Audit TT Q (stock fat five wheels)
i got a set of bridgestone potenza tires 245/45/17 RE01R 
the stock tires are 225/45/17 on my stock wheels(17 inch audi fate fives) 
car isnt lowered or anything 









lmk thx guys















tire rack has a crazy deal on these for like 78$ they were like 250$ a while back


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes...but your ride and performance are going to suffer a little.
I had 245s on my 17x8's and didn't like it at all. I won't go back to that size.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

performance like 0-60(speed) or handling ? 
thx


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

That will add more profile to the tire, you know this right?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ya so the tire will be taller you mean rite ? also the speedo will be off alittle rite?
Thx


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

Looks like the tire's sidewall will be 0.3" taller, which means over 0.5" taller overall.
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmm well thats prob gonna look horrible


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

Are Fat Fives 8" wide? If they are I would say you should consider getting the 245's. 0.6" in overall diameter won't be too crazy . When I had my MKIV Golf, I had 225/45/18 rather than stock-size 225/40/18 so my overall diameter was 0.9" larger - it gave me some extra cushioning that I wanted for my city's deplorable road conditions, and it looked perfect! It actually looked much better than stock and it filled out the wheel wells more. I don't how it would look on a TT, but 0.6" won't create too drastic of an effect.
You might want to look into how the change in tire circumference will affect the Haldex engagement, though. It should just take a fraction of a second longer for the Haldex to kick in; and, by fraction, I mean something a human won't be able to detect (I'm too lazy to do the math right now








). Obviously your speedo will read a little slow (about 2.5%) and your gearing will be slightly taller, which the 6-speed could use anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: will it fit: tires 245/45/17 RE01R on a STOCK Audit TT Q (jason bouchard)*

Fat 5's are 7.5" wide. I run a 235/40/17, 245/45 would be BALLONS. lol


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: will it fit: tires 245/45/17 RE01R on a STOCK Audit TT Q ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Fat 5's are 7.5" wide. I run a 235/40/17, 245/45 would be BALLONS. lol 

haha, got any pics ? and what wheels do you run them on ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: will it fit: tires 245/45/17 RE01R on a STOCK Audit TT Q (jason bouchard)*

They're on fat 5's.
















I never said they were on a TT.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmm see i think that looks fine, i wonder how much more they will stick out ? i wonder if i can get away with it. 
Thx


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

5mm more on each side. 245's _will_ fit on a 7.5" wheel, but it's definitely not ideal. I would pass and find a 225 tire. You should be able to get some Azenis for not much more than the RE-01R sale price.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i measured it and the diff of the stock tire and the new tire is about an inch in width on the tread side and less on the inner side. i think i still may go with it
azenis 615( the ONLY good azenis out) are like over 110 each and these bridgestones i actually got for free some how. 
i am partial to the azenis 615's though they are wonderful and ive used them on my last 2 race cars.


----------

